# oscar with ragged fins and body discoloring



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

i have an oscar that just got this today, i am posting a link to a youtube video i made because i cant do pictures well.. it looks like fin rot and a body fungus and im really unsure of what treatment calls for. i have him in a 55 with other cichlids. havent done a water change yet its a new tank (less then a month). i have a few live plants as well. water parameters are a little sketchy as i do beilive my ammonia is around 1.5 ppm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwNH8j_M19U
i have melafix and quick cure with aquarium salt. but id like to do this as med free as possible


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It's eyes look a little puffy as well. To me, it looks like ich. There are other threads with awesome treatment ideas, so look for those. That's all the help that I can really offer, so let some other people answer as well. Your fish looks like a grouch, by the way.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its in rough shape. I would isolate and treat. And you have to deal with the ammonia, sick fish will never recover while they are being burned.


----------



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

yea im in the process of treating ammonia now i just didnt know what it was is all. im going to treat the whole tank just in case, but yes Jeramey the oscar is not a happy camper right now. every one else is ok but for safe measures the whole tank is getting it  thanks for the help, usually ick comes in the appearance of white spots but i have never seen anything like that before.


----------

